# DTP - £250 John Lewis



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

Been keeping an eye out on the price for my first machine, looks like JL has matched AO.

I believe they've been cheaper at time's but this seems to be cheapest around at the moment.

Go in now for quarantine entertainment? Or hold out ?


----------



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

God dammit. Didn't mean to double post.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

If it is what you are looking for then it seems a decent deal. My preference at this kind of money is always an older used Gaggia Classic though.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Or...

Ask Lakeland to 'price match' and benefit from a 3 year warranty instead of 2yr from JL?


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Either way this machine is the best in its class even for the full price. Gaggia may be better but only if you going into pro part of the espresso making, otherwise for day to day home use the dtp is a way better coffee maker, easier to clean, to feel with water, easier on the temp, it's just more user friendly, personnel preferences shared, no offence towards Gaggia guys, I also like classic but found dtp more suitable for one or two espresso per day.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

They regularly flick between 340 and 250, as do Currys sometimes via their Ebay shop, I tracked the prices for a while, in the end bought a sh Gaggia instead but 250 is as low as I saw

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

Appreciate the input guys. I keep flicking between the DTP and Classic if I'm honest


----------



## Flanners (Mar 21, 2011)

Everyone has their fav, for me the Classic was pretty damn awful, and that was some mods, the DTP has been far better.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Not saying the Classic is perfect - it definitely has its issues. Temp surfing, aluminium boiler, badly set OPV from the factory.

The advantage of the Classic is that it has a 58mm group/portafilter, and spares and accessories are widely available. I particularly don't like the aluminium boiler of the Classic though. Also, the Classic you can open up and mod it quite a bit.

The DTP on the other hand... The temp surfing of turning the machine on steam mode for a few seconds to get the water temp in the ball park - otherwise too cold - plus the thought of being at Sage's mercy for spares puts me me off quite a bit.

If you buy a DTP or Bambino plus, threat like a kitchen appliance, making sure you get as much warranty was you possibly can.


----------

